# Milliondollarhomepage.com



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Here is yet another, "Why didn't I think of this?"

www.milliondollarhomepage.com

Randy


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Here is yet another, "Why didn't I think of this?"
> 
> www.milliondollarhomepage.com
> 
> ...


Randy, that is some site for sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I saw this a while back...

Simple idea, but I still don't get the reason to pay for ads. They are way to small and people really on go there once to see it...then forget it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

God, I love this country!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Strange


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Strange
> [snapback]73753[/snapback]​


Ditto

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> God, I love this country!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Pssssst Doug ...the kid is British, not an American.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy does that drive your eyes nuts or what























Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW, just how big is a pixel! Must be pretty small if there are a _million_ of them on that page!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > God, I love this country!Â
> ...


That's OK, Jim. I still love this country!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

There was a story on the news that said this same guy has bought the rights to thr billiondollarhomepage site. Think it will happen


----------

